

Ask HN: When do you consider potential business model options?  - jmartin

With my business background, I naturally start my creativity process on a concept with the business model in mind. I understand that it may (and probably will) evolve, however, it is important to brainstorm. At what point in your product life cycle do you consider your business model options?
======
rewind
If you care about actually making money from the very beginning (as opposed to
just being bought -- which isn't likely to happen -- or just getting a tonne
of users and worrying about it later), then consider your business model at
the very beginning. Changes or problems with either your product or business
model can significantly affect the other, so if you can focus on both from the
very beginning, I can't think of many reasons why you wouldn't.

~~~
jmartin
I think there is a common trend where start ups focus on product and gaining
users while then thinking business model second. What are your thoughts on
'Freemium' as a business model? <http://bit.ly/eMxey0>

------
jmartin
This book <http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/> is an invaluable resource
for entrepreneurs. I am constantly working on my business model canvas because
it provides great insight and a clear overview of your start up.

